# 2004 So Cal Blues ECNL Tryouts



## Trail Angel (Apr 26, 2018)

*2004 So Cal Blues ECNL Tryouts*

Wednesday, May 2
6 - 7:30 pm

Wear black shorts and a white shirt.

The Great Park - Field #9
6950 Marine Way
Irvine

Contact:  Coach Chris Kale 949-312-8493


----------

